# 10 Cloverfield Lane - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

redacted


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Wow. Great Trailer. Thanks for the review. I will check this one out. I like John Goodman so I will enjoy his performance in this movie as well.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I might need to test the waters on this one...


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

My interest has also been piqued. Thanks for the review Mike.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm always so torn about spending time watching movies that could be great...but have the possibility of coming up short for the last third. 

Know what I mean?

Time is so valuable...hate to feel cheated! ;-)


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I know what you mean.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I did a blind buy on this one and boy really liked it. The Atmos track was really good and dynamic. The film keeps you guessing what is really happening and who is really good or bad.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Todd Anderson said:


> I'm always so torn about spending time watching movies that could be great...but have the possibility of coming up short for the last third.
> 
> Know what I mean?
> 
> Time is so valuable...hate to feel cheated! ;-)


I wouldn't worry TOOOO much. It's just a little disappointing. It's not like I threw my hands up in the and air and just walked out at the end.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Went to Best Buy in hopes of scoring a 4K version of this but to no avail. How are we (me) going to transition our libraries if they don't release the content? Anyway, rented the regular Bluray version and watching it tonight.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

JBrax said:


> Went to Best Buy in hopes of scoring a 4K version of this but to no avail. How are we (me) going to transition our libraries if they don't release the content? Anyway, rented the regular Bluray version and watching it tonight.


yeah, at the moment the ONLY 4K releases Paramount has released are the two Star Trek films... it was their "toes in the water" moment.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Mike Edwards said:


> yeah, at the moment the ONLY 4K releases Paramount has released are the two Star Trek films... it was their "toes in the water" moment.


 Yep, got 'em both!


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Of subject kinda but in speaking about 4k. Do you think eventually there will be more Atmos content available for UHD and less and less for bluray?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

asere said:


> Of subject kinda but in speaking about 4k. Do you think eventually there will be more Atmos content available for UHD and less and less for bluray? Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


 If I were a betting man I'd say yes. Right now it seems hit and miss. Maybe studio specific?


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

JBrax said:


> If I were a betting man I'd say yes. Right now it seems hit and miss. Maybe studio specific?


I agree. Makes me think twice on keeping modern receivers considering I won't be getting 4k tv soon. I might just hold on to the 805 longer. That Sc 95 is nice though. Head scratching lol.
Moderators please move this to appropriate thread if needed.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

asere said:


> Of subject kinda but in speaking about 4k. Do you think eventually there will be more Atmos content available for UHD and less and less for bluray?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Its a pattern I've been seeing more and more. So I would hesitantly say yes

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Just finished it and I thought it was great! I had no problem whatsoever with the ending. What was it that you didn't like about it Mike? I guess you really can't answer without spoiling it for others.


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

asere said:


> Of subject kinda but in speaking about 4k. Do you think eventually there will be more Atmos content available for UHD and less and less for bluray?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


It does seem like it is headed in that direction. Reports are that if you buy a UHD combo pack that also contains a blu ray disc, the UHD disc will have Atmos but the blu ray disc will not. Just another way to upsell UHD I suppose.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

JBrax said:


> Just finished it and I thought it was great! I had no problem whatsoever with the ending. What was it that you didn't like about it Mike? I guess you really can't answer without spoiling it for others.


I went to see this opening night and loved it. I will admit that the ending felt a bit out of place in relation to the rest of the movie but it did not diminish my enjoyment of it, glad to see I am not the only one.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

JBrax said:


> Just finished it and I thought it was great! I had no problem whatsoever with the ending. What was it that you didn't like about it Mike? I guess you really can't answer without spoiling it for others.


it was just that it felt so different and completely took me out of the movie compared to the first two acts....


----------



## NorthSky (Jun 28, 2016)

*10 Cloverfield Lane* - You'll be glad to experience it, because when I did, the desire to know as I went along for the ride just kept expanding. 

* Good review Mike. 

By the way, there are few holes and few scenes where the attention to details is obviously lacking, but @ the end of the tunnel it's the journey... 
And on Blu it's hard to fault. The faults are more within. The audio is the better element, the picture is not up to it in the darker scenes and with the mickey mouse special effects.

** Hi Asere.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

NorthSky said:


> *10 Cloverfield Lane*
> 
> ** Hi Asere.


Hello Bob! Good to hear from you on this side 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Finally watched this movie. Wow, what great acting by John Goodman.. I seriously thought all of it was in his mind with him being a nutcase but as the movie goes along, just keeps getting more interesting and interesting. The third act definitely revealed the "truth".. I also would have liked to have known what happened to the girl that was taken earlier.. Would be great if they made a part II in regards to how she goes and fights the aliens. Great movie.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

tripplej said:


> Finally watched this movie. Wow, what great acting by John Goodman.. I seriously thought all of it was in his mind with him being a nutcase but as the movie goes along, just keeps getting more interesting and interesting. The third act definitely revealed the "truth".. I also would have liked to have known what happened to the girl that was taken earlier.. Would be great if they made a part II in regards to how she goes and fights the aliens. Great movie.


Same here. We kept asking what happened to that girl. I'm sure they are going to make another one. The end left it open for more to come.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Sign me up for another. I was on the edge of my seat pretty much the entire movie. Anybody else highly on edge during the scene where she climbs through the HVAC ducts? Maybe I'm claustrophobic and didn't know it but that scene had me stressed out.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Every scene was indeed intense. Too many area's where it could go one way or the other. Plus, when she see that other lady outside with her face all messed up, that partially explained the truth but then with that other girl missing, you wonder if there was something more evil inside with them than outside. wow. Bring on part II.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

tripplej said:


> Every scene was indeed intense. Too many area's where it could go one way or the other. Plus, when she see that other lady outside with her face all messed up, that partially explained the truth but then with that other girl missing, you wonder if there was something more evil inside with them than outside. wow. Bring on part II.


Yup. Won't the next one be part 3 technically since the first was Cloverfield?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

"10 Cloverfield Lane" is not a sequel nor a spin-off from the first "Cloverfield" since there is no reference to the first "Cloverfield". Also, remember, she is shocked to hear of the attack and that folks above ground are most likely all dead so what happened in 2008 in New York City in first "Cloverfield" wouldn't be relevant here since she would have heard of 2008 attack and wouldn't be shocked then. Also, the monsters are different. The Fist cloverfield monster is a sea monster.


----------



## NorthSky (Jun 28, 2016)

I didn't know about the monster's origin from the first bloodline original: http://cloverfield.wikia.com/wiki/Cloverfield_Monster

Pretty nasty beast.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

asere said:


> Same here. We kept asking what happened to that girl. I'm sure they are going to make another one. The end left it open for more to come.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


My guess is that she ended up in that drum of acid after trying to escape. 

There is a directors commentary on the disk that I am going to try and watch. Doubt it will reveal new but it's always interesting to hear more about some of the thought that goes into making a movie like this.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

The extra's such as director commentary are always good to check out. I like how they add hidden details that are not well known and can only see via the extra features provided with the disc.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Was that girl really John Goodman's daughter? 
*Specifications* 



The film was not very clear on that either but I think she wasn't.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

asere said:


> Was that girl really John Goodman's daughter?
> *Specifications*
> 
> 
> ...



I saw the movie opening day and have not seen it again since then but I seem to remember thinking that she was not his daughter


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

asere said:


> Was that girl really John Goodman's daughter?
> *Specifications*
> 
> 
> ...


No she wasn't. the two find out that the shirt that he claimed was his daughter's as well as the earrings were from the girl next door who supposedly vanished before the shelter was completed.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Color me late to the game and then color me confused. As Mike indicated the first part of the movie is pretty intense and one really never knows what John Goodman is about to do or not do. So yes it kept me on the edge of my seat and made me jump more than a few times, I would not like to be in the room with that dude.

The confusion part does come in the end and in some ways to me it almost feels rushed like we spent so much time on the first two thirds of the film that the second part was not really given an equal share of the story. Having said that I must admit that I have to go back and watch it again just to see it feels more linear now that I know what's going on. So once again into the breach I will go this morning where this afternoon to experience this rather unusual film just to see if there's things I missed and/or if my feelings have lived in a different direction.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

I just finished watching the movie once again and I can say that the second viewing was much better than the first by a substantial amount actually. Knowing a bit more about the story characters and how it leads to the ending made me appreciate everything a good bit more.

As Mike said the soundtrack is astounding and can be quite scary particularly in the latter part of the film I was afraid that either something in my room was gonna blow up or worse. There so many of those instant surprises that are so over-the-top like one of the first times when John Goodman slams his fist on the table, even the dog left the room after that.

I also did a small experiment after watching the movie again on the home theater and took it downstairs to watch it on a regular display with no subwoofers extra speakers or what have you and I have to think that the average viewing public will miss a lot of the subtle cues that not only draw your attention into what's going on in the screen but how much the sonics drive the action on the screen. It's a bit like when I first watched silence of the lambs and Jodie Foster was walking down the stairs to see Hopkins version of Hannibal Lecter. As she approaches the stairway there is a very low's almost subliminal rumbling in the soundtrack that clearly promotes the dangers she is about to get into. Watching it on a TV with no surround or subwoofers would rob the viewer of these wonderful sonic cues.


----------

